# Food Storage Temps



## Dr. Prepared (Nov 18, 2008)

I’ve done research on food storage, but was curious what kind of conditions the food of some member’s here is stored in.

I don’t have any MREs or freeze dried supplies, it’s all non-perishable grocery store stuff that I rotate into my normal usage as they age.

What temperature range are your food supplies exposed to?
At what temp would you be concerned about shortened shelf life or spoilage?


----------



## bombardier666 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Storage temps*

There are three things that will spoil your food. 1) heat, as you know 2) moisture 3) light:
I store my food in an outside shed, it's water proofed and it stays pretty cool given the region I live in. I've read from several sources that anything above 70 degrees for extended periods of time will spoil your stores faster. Anything beyond that will do it much quicker. Also sudden drops or rise in temp will break seals and quicken the process all together. As a general rule, cool, dark, dry places off the ground will keep you good. If you are interested in long term food supplies go to efoodsdirect.com. They have good info as well.


----------

